# What are these bumps? Bugs? Disease???



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

This morning I am cleaning off the hard water stains from the leaves of my Phal. pulcherrima v. coerulea, and I'm finding some bumps on the leaves. I don't think it is scale because it doesn't wipe off -- I can only dig them out.

In these photos, it shows random spots plus a line of them along the main vein. The latter is unusual, they are mostly random and are found on both the tops and bottoms of the leaves.

What is this?


----------



## gnathaniel (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like oedema to me, I think Phals are particularly prone to it. I'm curious to see what others think, though.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2013)

Oedema fo me too!


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2013)

I've seen that before, much much less now than in the past.

The Oedema description sounds good. Water balance issues go with nutrition.

Putting the blame on overwatering is difficult for me to agree with for plants that get rained on for days on end in the wild.


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2013)

Yup. Oedema. It'a a physiological issue, not a disease or bug infestation. It's caused by absorbing too much water while too cool. The cells rupture and then heal......kind of like when a tomato cracks. If left on the plant, an ugly scar tissue will form around the crack. However, the scare tissue has a cork-like appearance. That's why you get those light brown spots. It's like getting a cyst on your own skin. They're harmless. It wouldn't put me off from buying a piece of this plant from you.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 30, 2013)

John M said:


> It wouldn't put me off from buying a piece of this plant from you.



I agree! I'd be thrilled if that was the ONLY 'blemish' on my plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a horrible disease, like in World War Z! Send it to me for quarentine!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone -- this puts my mind at ease!


----------

